# How can I change my name that riders see?



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

I go by my middle name, which is what I prefer to be called; however, I am unable to edit that info within the app. How can I get that changed?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GoGo Girl said:


> I go by my middle name, which is what I prefer to be called; however, I am unable to edit that info within the app. How can I get that changed?


Open the app>account>help>account>I want to use a nickname


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Open the app>account>help>account>I want to use a nickname
> View attachment 102713
> View attachment 102714


Heyyy, THANKS!! All done. I appreciate you!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks. I actually asked support if this could be change when I first signed up as a driver and was told that it wasn't possible that only the legal name was allowed.


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Awesome. Thanks. I actually asked support if this could be change when I first signed up as a driver and was told that it wasn't possible that only the legal name was allowed.


Apparently, that is partly true! This is the email reply I got from Uber just now. However, I'm having them change it back because having BOTH of my names showing up for riders is even worse than the first one. I can't imagine why this is so hard to do for a company that's making money hand over fist. I am bummed out over this.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GoGo Girl said:


> Apparently, that is partly true! This is the email reply I got from Uber just now. However, I'm having them change it back because having BOTH of my names showing up for riders is even worse than the first one. I can't imagine why this is so hard to do for a company that's making money hand over fist. I am bummed out over this.


Just tell them you only want your middle name...

They did this to me, Bill (William)
I wrote back and asked them to make it just Bill....

Now, it is just Bill.


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Just tell them you only want your middle name...
> 
> They did this to me, Bill (William)
> I wrote back and asked them to make it just Bill....
> ...


I did. They said they have to keep a "record" of my "legal name (first name)," thus the parentheses. They've changed it back already.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GoGo Girl said:


> I did. They said they have to keep a "record" of my "legal name (first name)," thus the parentheses. They've changed it back already.


Yes, they told me that too...

I told them I only wanted the riders to see Bill.

Try again later or tomorrow. You'll get different results from each person that answers... someone will get it done for you


----------



## MN_UberRacer (Jan 9, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Open the app>account>help>account>I want to use a nickname
> View attachment 102713
> View attachment 102714


Hey thanks!

I've only been wondering about this for the last 4 months!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

GoGo Girl said:


> I go by my middle name, which is what I prefer to be called; however, I am unable to edit that info within the app. How can I get that changed?


I remember before if you logged via a laptop or desktop you were able to go in a edit your profile along with changing you name which I did but then they removed that feature...

The second time I had to send them a email and they will use a nickname if you want. If one rep says no try again.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

BoboBig said:


> I remember before if you logged via a laptop or desktop you were able to go in a edit your profile along with changing you name which I did but then they removed that feature...
> 
> The second time I had to send them a email and they will use a nickname if you want. If one rep says no try again.


Yeah.. I think I had to try 2 or 3 times.

The first time it showed Bill (William)

I then told them for safety I need it just to show Bill.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My screen does not show that nickname option


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> My screen does not show that nickname option


They don't have it on our end of the user interface you must email them and as Bill said just say you are concerned about your privacy and safety and wish to use a nickname instead riders Always use nicknames so you can too just email them...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Amazingly enough Uber complied instantly.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

I've had to switch to my nickname several times now, it seems that every time I upload a document (new DL, or new insurance card) they switch back to my legal name and I have to email them to change it to my nickname.

I had took a ride the other day as a passenger and my driver's name was "The Uber Dude", no real name in parenthesis or anything. I thought it was weird that they let him use that. I might try switching mine to "Tips Please"


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, I got the same thing GoGo Girl. I have replied asking them to change it as it is confusing to the rider. Waiting for a response. I just want that legal first name gone as it makes me sad every time I hear it. The only one that ever called me that was my Mother when she was mad at me.

And here is Uber's great reply. Apparently, their programmers are too lazy to create a display name field as well as the legal name field in the database.

Must be a LOT of work to create a new field in a database. Maybe I can help.
ALTER TABLE driver_info
ADD display_name text


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

GoGo Girl said:


> I go by my middle name, which is what I prefer to be called; ...


Much depends on your middle name. Do not change if your middle name is anything like:

Killer or Blackmailer

Car Wreck or Accident
non-violent Criminal

Predator, bloodsucker, buzzard, harpy, kite, shark, vampire, vulture, B*tch, etc.

Psycho, lunatic, crazy, insane, etc.
Your next wife


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Amazingly enough Uber complied instantly.


I'm sure the fellas down the cubicle row will change it as soon as you walk by their desk.
So now everyone calls you "Chelsea?"


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Forgot one step: after clicking account, the click account settings>I want to use a nickname


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Yep, I got the same thing GoGo Girl. I have replied asking them to change it as it is confusing to the rider. Waiting for a response. I just want that legal first name gone as it makes me sad every time I hear it. The only one that ever called me that was my Mother when she was mad at me.
> 
> And here is Uber's great reply. Apparently, their programmers are too lazy to create a display name field as well as the legal name field in the database.
> 
> ...


Funny thing, that is ... because it wasn't UNTIL I requested they change it to my middle name that they even KNEW what my middle INITIAL was, much less the "full Legal name." It's a bit absurd to suggest they don't already know what my first name is (since all my billing and legal mumbo jumbo is under that first name ... so it just doesn't settle with me that simply showing my middle name to riders is causing such a turmoil with Uber. They need to make it happen!



GoGo Girl said:


> Funny thing, that is ... because it wasn't UNTIL I requested they change it to my middle name that they even KNEW what my middle INITIAL was, much less the "full Legal name." It's a bit absurd to suggest they don't already know what my first name is (since all my billing and legal mumbo jumbo is under that first name ... so it just doesn't settle with me that simply showing my middle name to riders is causing such a turmoil with Uber. They need to make it happen!


BTW: your backwards UserName ... brilliant. LOL!


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Yes, they told me that too...
> 
> I told them I only wanted the riders to see Bill.
> 
> Try again later or tomorrow. You'll get different results from each person that answers... someone will get it done for you


Thanks! Persistence pays off! I insisted, and they did it!! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> My screen does not show that nickname option


It's because you are not a driver.


----------



## neflowers40 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello all! I know I am late in the game but I am having the very same scenario where Uber is refusing to take my real name out of the parenthesis beside my nickname. It kind of defeats the purpose of having a nickname when the passengers can still see your real name and plus I do not feel comfortable or safe at all with my real name up there. I am on my 6th back and forth email with these people and they will not budge. Some people have found success with this. Please help or give advice!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

neflowers40 said:


> Hello all! I know I am late in the game but I am having the very same scenario where Uber is refusing to take my real name out of the parenthesis beside my nickname. It kind of defeats the purpose of having a nickname when the passengers can still see your real name and plus I do not feel comfortable or safe at all with my real name up there. I am on my 6th back and forth email with these people and they will not budge. Some people have found success with this. Please help or give advice!


I have tried about 10 times over several months. Still no luck but all my riders still call me by both the nickname and the full name. It is quite annoying. IF my name was Bill, the riders call say Hi Bill William. It is VERY annoying. Uber is just crazy stupid with this. They guys that got it are lucky.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

If you go to a Greenlight Hub they might be more likely to help you ... when I asked about using a different name they just told me that it had to be close, which was fine because I was just going for an alternate spelling of my name. I do have a couple MTF friends who drive Uber and they had their names changed by Greenlight Hub's as well. And uh um ya those names were very very different !


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> My screen does not show that nickname option


You are the face of Uber.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

I've had my nickname as 'The Transporter'.

After a while of having it, a PAX showed me my nickname off his app. It said 'The Trans...' 

I immediately changes it back to my own name. 

Guess it doesn't show the full word on some phones. 

Thought I'd add this 'funny' story. It wasn't very funny though


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

I just did it. Although my real name stays on the account, My nick name is what the pax sees


----------

